# ebjds and friends



## red (May 5, 2010)

Blue gourami









ebjds from mykiss


















betta n plecos


















Minnie n friends


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the last photo and nice tank.


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

Thanks.. I re-did it.. Took a bunch of stuff out.. tried to keep it a bit more simple..


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, more room for the little guys to swim around...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job,
good to see some pics of the plecos....


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

those are adorable fish


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

The plecos are doing good with betta.. Once they grow another inch I'll probably put them in the 48g..

Betta loves being in a 10g, swims around constantly.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

i want your cat. 

beautiful betta. good choice. which shop did you get it from?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tanks, I like the last pic also.
One of our cats just loves to drink out of the tanks... lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

nice betta


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

The betta is turning very black.. I'll have to try to snap a couple new pics.. 1 of the ebjds is growing a lot quicker than the other.. They were the same size when I got them.. 

Same with bristlenose plecos I got.. same size when I bought 3 of them, now 1 is easily an inch larger than the other 2.


----------

